# Случай



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Май 2007)

Клинический случай.
Больная, 38 лет, три недели назад прооперированная по поводу липомы в области локтевого сгиба. Рана зажила первичным натяжением. Сразу после операции возникла боль в области сгибателей кисти. Снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности плеча. 

Осмотр: при пальпации левого предплечья в области сгибателей кисти пальпируется резко выраженное уплотнение мышц переднего фасциального футляра. Движения в кисти и в пальцах в полном объеме, чувствительность сохранена.
Что будем искать? Как будем лечить?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (23 Май 2007)

Чувствительность по n. medianus смотрели?  Нарушение чувствительности по задней поверхности плеча (или предплечья?) объективно или субъективно?
Пошлите на ЭНМГ. 

Наверное (смотрите по ситуации), нужно лечить как нейропатическую боль.  Но это только заочные предположения...
Мой научный руководитель говорит, что слово "случай" неуместно  в медицинской  лексике - мол, случайными бывают связи и знакомства.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> чувствительность по n. medianus смотрели?


смотрел, не изменена.


Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> нарушение чувствительности по задней поверхности плеча (или предплечья?) объективно или субъективно?



по задней поверхности плеча (в области нижней трети плеча), объективно (иголкой)



Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> пошлите на ЭНМГ. ?



сделали, все в норме.

Какие ещё обследования стоит сделать для постановки диагноза?

Добавлено через 18 часов 13 минут 
жаль что никому не интересно. Случай довольно редкий, у меня за последних 10 лет второй больной с таким осложнением....


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (24 Май 2007)

Возможно уплотнение было и раньше? А чувствительность страдает в связи с интраоперационным травмированием (компрессией?) кожной веточки?  Интересно, почему нет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Май 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> возможно уплотнение было и раньше?



Уплотнения раньше не было. Я знал больною и до операции. Уплотнение носило явно выраженные признаки свежего процесса, резко болезненное при пальпации. Боль беспокоила больную при движении кистью и разгибание в локте, при опускании руки свободно вниз боль усиливалась. То есть больная четко связывает все вышеперечисленные симптомы и их появление с процессом лечения у хирургов.



Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> а чувствительность страдает в связи с интраоперационным травмированием (компрессией?) кожной веточки? .



совершенно верно коллега!!!     Только расстройства чувствительности присутствуют выше места операции. Но ход мыслей очень верный, именно компрессия повредила ветку...
Итак, что будем делать с уплотнением? Как определить в чем причина? Это спазм или что-то другое?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (25 Май 2007)

обещаю пораскинуть мозгами на выходных.


----------



## Кронмед (28 Май 2007)

> =Игорь Зинчук;12117] при опускании руки свободно вниз боль усиливалась.


Это явный признак воспаления!
Лечение: Покой, диклофенак, мануалка выше воспаления, включая всю зону:С0-Д7.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Это явный признак воспаления!



Воспаление чего? Конкретизируйте плз..


----------



## Кронмед (29 Май 2007)

Дорогой мой, Вы же сами определили локализацию.
А я дополняю: фасциит с индуративным отёком, осложнённый компрессионной нейропатией локтевого нерва. Результат хирургического вмешательства.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> области сгибателей кисти пальпируется резко выраженное уплотнение мышц переднего фасциального футляра.


Уплотнение мышц вторично к фасцииту. возможно даже и миозитumnik

Добавлено через 22 минуты 
Я Вам даже больше скажу! Эти случаи у меня не редкость. И чаще именно на предплечье, реже -на голени. А потом уже захватывает плечо. Я почему и обозначил зону мануального воздействия: гомолатерально плечо и пл пояс, плюс вертебральная зонаС0-Д7
Если не лечить, то происходит расширение участков
индуративных изменений, с захватом больших суставов и образованием контрактур. Самое интересное, что кисть при этом не страдает.nono 
Я недавно. разведя руками, отправил такую больную на грязи. Просто не знал,что делать!nea nea nea


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> фасциит с индуративным отёком, осложнённый компрессионной нейропатией локтевого нерва. Результат хирургического вмешательства.



все верно кроме невропатии локтевого нерва (движения в  кисть не пострадали nono ).
Результат операции это также верно, но давайте уточним каким образом хирургу удалось получить такое осложнение? Оперативное вмешательство проводилось в локтевой ямке и не глубоко, только в подкожке, там нет  крупных нервно-сосудистых образований. 

Круг вопросов сужается. Первый - что послужило причиной (однозначно, что причина не в месте рубца)? Второе как называется эта бяка, ДИАГНОЗ? И желательно указать инструментальный метод подтверждения диагноза....


----------



## Кронмед (29 Май 2007)

Причина такова: нарушилась лимфодинамика. От этого ни один хирург не застрахован.nono 
DS: пролиферирующий фасциит или диффузный фасциит.
Обследование: МРТ. Биопсия, для исключения некротизирующего процесса. Ну а кл. ан крови, общ.ан. мочи и б\х - это по протоколу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Причина такова: нарушилась лимфодинамика. От этого ни один хирург не застрахован.nono .



чем именно нарушилась микруциркуляция (не только лимфооток) столь быстро и столь резко, что её проявления возникли практически сразу после операции?



Кронмед написал(а):


> пролиферирующий фасциит или диффузный фасциит..



не подойдет.  Пролиферирующий фасциит - онкология,  диффузный фасциит - ревматология (болезнь Шульмана).




Кронмед написал(а):


> Обследование: МРТ. Биопсия, для исключения некротизирующего процесса. Ну а кл. ан крови, общ.ан. мочи и б\х - это по протоколу.



МРТ чего? Биопсию не делали, обошлись другим методом. С анализами все ок, до и после операции.

В качестве вспомогательной информации - состояние связано с гемостазом в момент операции.

Добавлено через 22 часа 49 минут 
У кого ещё какие идеи будут? Коллеги активнее присоединяйтесь, не стесняйтесь. Возможно у кого-то так же были интересные и не стандартные случаи. Поделитесь, ведь всегда интересно порешать не стандартные задачки...


----------



## Кронмед (31 Май 2007)

> =Игорь Зинчук;12227]чем именно нарушилась микруциркуляция (не только лимфооток) столь быстро и столь резко, что её проявления возникли практически сразу после операции?


Вы имеете ввиду инфекцию?



. 





> Пролиферирующий фасциит - онкология


,Ну это Вы загнули! Пролиферативный процесс- это необходимое звено в общей картине воспаления, т. е. один из компонентов его. И цель его присутствия в том, чтобы отграничить воспалительный очаг. В случаях, когда пролиферация принимает прогрессиркющий характер, свидетельствует о переходе воспаления в хроническую форму.



> диффузный фасциит - ревматология


 Вы перепутали диффузный с системным. 
Диффузный эксудативный фасциит называется так потому, что связан с выпотом не локалоно, а диффузно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Май 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> пролиферирующий фасциит.


http://www.rosoncoweb.ru/advise/20/01.pdf
вторая страница, верхняя строчка.





Кронмед написал(а):


> диффузный фасциит.



http://www.rheumo.ru/index.php?d=z_diseases&p=nomenclature
 под номером 3.0

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


Кронмед написал(а):


> Вы имеете ввиду инфекцию?



нет, рана затянулась идеально


----------



## Кронмед (31 Май 2007)

Дорогой мой, я бы рекомендовал Вам скептически относиться к натянутым нозологиям. По поводу пролиферативных состояний, если копнуть, у каждого можно найти. Называть это онкологией? Извините!aiwan Мы же с Вами обсуждаем процесс воспаления, в частности фасциит. В этом воспалительном процессе может преобладать эксудативно-диффузный компонент или пролиферативный. МРТ места уплотнения покажет ситуацию. Если же фасциит системный, то он поражается ЦИКами *тотально*, а не только там, где Вы указали.Ещё раз: *тотально*, то бишь- системно поражая всю соединительнотканную структуру фасций по всему организму. К тому же он диффузный-эозинофильный, если Вы говорите о такой редкости , как болезнь Шульмана.

Добавлено через 3 минуты 


> чем именно нарушилась микруциркуляция


Может избыточной или тканенесовместимой анестезией?umnik


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июн 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Дорогой мой, я бы рекомендовал Вам скептически относиться к натянутым нозологиям. По поводу пролиферативных состояний, если копнуть, у каждого можно найти.



Я так понял, что вы ЭТИ нозологии назвали как диагноз у нашей больной. Наверное я просто не понял вас.




Кронмед написал(а):


> Может избыточной или тканенесовместимой анестезией?umnik



Оперировали под общим обезболиванием. Вся "фишка" была в ГЕМОСТАЗЕ.
Жгут на руке передержали....
Синдром поздней реваскуляризации конечности - компартмент синдром...


----------



## Кронмед (1 Июн 2007)

Они что? Целый час удаляли липому? да ещё под общим наркозом?furious


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Июн 2007)

Угу. Красиво сделали. Шовчик как ниточка)))). Я так думаю, что долго ждали профессора. Когда её положили на стол, она говорит, что он на соседнем столе заканчивал оперировать...


----------



## Кронмед (1 Июн 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Синдром поздней реваскуляризации конечности - компартмент синдром...


А как лечили? И чем всё кончилось? umnik Спасибо!aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Июн 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> А как лечили? И чем всё кончилось? umnik Спасибо!aiwan



слава Богу обошлись без фасциотомии. 
Компрессы (димексид, новокаин, диклофенак, лидаза), гель индовазин, мильгама, убретид, детралекс, диклофенак.


----------



## Кронмед (6 Июн 2007)

А можно спросить? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




У Вас в стране такой сложный случай, как липома, только профессору по зубам???


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июн 2007)

угу. типтого. Понты дороже жизни. Все упирается в "цифру". При  правильной сумме, не только липому будет удалять, но и ногти подстригать.
Помните каламбур? Беседуют два хирурга, интерн и старый. Старый спрашивает у молодого:
- знаешь что самое неприятное в нашей работе?
- что?
- зарплата...


----------



## Кронмед (6 Июн 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> И желательно указать инструментальный метод подтверждения диагноза....


Ну и какой же метод потвердил компартмент синдром?




Спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июн 2007)

я уж было подумал, что вас, коллега, это вопрос не заинтересует)))))
измерение внутрифасциального давления при помощи сложнейшего прибора в виде капельницы и банки физраствора


----------



## Кронмед (6 Июн 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> измерение внутрифасциального давления при помощи сложнейшего прибора в виде капельницы и банки физраствора


Первый раз слышу!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Это как???


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (6 Июн 2007)

по-моему вы все слишком усложнили. посткомпрессионная невропатия кожной ветви, а уплотнение может быть как результат вегетативно-трофический нарушений.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июн 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> по-моему вы все слишком усложнили. посткомпрессионная невропатия кожной ветви, а уплотнение может быть как результат вегетативно-трофический нарушений.



Было бы так если бы не повышение этого самого внутрифасциального давления. Штука объективная и, к сожалению, никуда от этого не денешься. Вегетативно - трофические нарушения не приводят к таким изменениям, скорее наоборот компартмент-синдром приводит к трофическим нарушениям и как следствие контрактура Фолькмана.

Добавлено через 11 минут 


Кронмед написал(а):


> Первый раз слышу!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


вот тут было детально расписано, что это такое и с чем его едят.
там есть рисунок, как измерять внутрифасциальное давление.
http://likar.org.ua/content/view/3774/374/lang,uk/


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (6 Июн 2007)

так как Вы  лечите в итоге?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июн 2007)

Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> так как Вы  лечите в итоге?



я писал вот здесь:



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> слава Богу обошлись без фасциотомии.
> Компрессы (димексид, новокаин, диклофенак, лидаза), гель индовазин, мильгама, убретид, детралекс, диклофенак.


----------



## Кронмед (7 Июн 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Добавлено через 11 минут
> 
> вот тут было детально расписано, что это такое и с чем его едят.
> там есть рисунок, как измерять внутрифасциальное давление.
> http://likar.org.ua/content/view/3774/374/lang,uk/


Да! Интересное сооружение 21-го века!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



А какое внутрифасциальное давление показал этот чудо прибор у нашей пациентки?:blush200:


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (7 Июн 2007)

А эффект есть?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Июн 2007)

Кронмед написал(а):


> Да! Интересное сооружение 21-го века!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



правая рука около 6 мм,  левая 11мм...
Я не стал искать, где взять монитор для "нормального" измерения, не было времени. Мне важна была разница между больной и здоровой рукой. Согласен, приемчик примитивный, но все же...

Добавлено через 4 минуты 


Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> А эффект есть?



да, есть, движения в полном объеме, пальпаторно ткани не отличаются от здоровой руки и, главное, практически ушли боли, хотя я боялся, что ничего не получится и потопаем вскрывать фасцию.


----------

